

Programming from the Ground Up - mck-
http://programminggroundup.blogspot.com

======
paldepind2
More info about the book plus link to PDF download:
<http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/pgubook/>

~~~
lexandstuff
Great stuff. Thanks so much.

------
fraqed
In the intro the author talks about having access to a Linux box or using a
live CD of Knoppix, would a virtual machine install on Windows work just as
well?

------
silntbob
Read the first two chapters and it is pretty good so far. Plan to keep at it
and hopefully learn a thing or three.

------
3amOpsGuy
I still have the dead tree version and I reckon it's a great book.

------
mitsoz
"First of all, I want to thank the members of the Vineyard Christian
Fellowship Church in Champaign, Illinois for everything that you have done to
help me and my family in our times of crisis. It's been a long time since I've
seen or heard from any of you, but I think about you always. You have been
such a blessing to me, my wife, and Daniel, and I could never thank you enough
for showing us Christ's love when we needed it most. I thank God every time I
think of you - I thank Him for bringing you all to us in our deepest times of
need. Even out in the middle of Illinois with no friends of family, God showed
that He was still watching after us. Thank you for being His hands on Earth.
Specifically, I'd like to thank Joe and Rhonda, Pam and Dell, and Herschel and
Vicki. There were many, many others, too - so many people helped us that it
would be impossible to list them all."

Thanks but no thanks. I prefer sanity.

~~~
vanderZwan
How dare he thank the community that supported him in time of need and where
he feels welcome and at home!

Snark aside, some of the most amazing thinkers humanity ever produced were
pretty damn insane (Newton, for example, was quite bonkers). As Geoffrey B.
West said: cities last while companies die in the long run, because cities
tolerate crazy people and companies don't. I highly doubt you risk going
insane because the author of a book on programming is an openly devout
Christian. AFAIK, Knuth's works weren't considered brain damaging either.

